# Monticristo Room Herf



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

We had another herf at the Monticristo Room and as usual Tony was the host of hosts. Plenty of food and drink was available as well as cigars. Everyone had a great time. I'll post my haul in another thread.

In attendance were

Myself
Doogie
Jitzy
Jam
nyiles plus his friend Ron
EKGOTSKILLZ plus his friend Bill
The EVP
Yesenia was unable to make it due to circumstances beyond her control ...


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Man you guys know how to have a good time


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Dozer you are the photographer.... great pics ,,,,,,i am leaving mine home next time .... It was great seeing all you again


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks like a great time. thanks for posting!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

what a great time I had again with all you guys


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

ugh, i hate being photographed... some of those pictures are nice pictures


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

nyisles said:


> ugh, i hate being photographed... some of those pictures are nice pictures


I know how you feel. Thats why I'm usually behind the camera.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great pics, I know you guys had a great time, that's all I've been reading about.


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey guys, Im sorry I wasnt able to make it. Son wasnt feeling too well. I missed y'all!! (and I know Dozer wasnt the same without me ) Tony always knows how to throw a good bash. Next time!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

as long as you son is ok thats all that matters, you know tony he wants to do it monthly so i am sure there will be alot more


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

Definitely going to shoot for a monthly herf.
Sorry you couldn't make it Yesenia. We definitely missed you.
I know you had more important things to deal with. 
Hope little guy is doing well.

I saved a goodie bag for you!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like fun. thanks for sharing


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pics Mike!! Always nice if I can put some "faces" on the names from some BOTL's!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice pic of me!!!


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

this thread makes me sick


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey-
How come all you guys know how to do is EAT and Smoke Stogies??????????????

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Hey-
> How come all you guys know how to do is EAT and Smoke Stogies??????????????
> 
> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Harvey you need to come to the next one


----------

